# hello people of the mouse world :D



## marksmice (Aug 3, 2010)

hey im mark i have been breeding mice for 3 years now and i love them all, all my mice are high quality.

i breed mice rabbits hamsters and chickens, but i also have 3 dogs and to cats so thats 50 mice 4 hamsters 25 chickens (some chicks) 10 beautiful rabbits 70 fish 1 cat and 3 dogs. my mam and dad hate it but the children next door think its fab. the animals i love the most are my dogs my mice and my rabbits.

I show my dogs and my rabbits as a profession and it takes me all over the world.

im a happy person that has a strong passion for my animals,

if you want to get to know me better then just send me a messege and i will deffo reply

mark sanders (CEO and founder )
happy chicken CO.
46 belmont gardens 
Hartlepool
England
United kingdom 
ts26 9ls


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum and can't wait to see your mice!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, pleased to meet you.
Enjoy the forums

:welcomeany


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1 what variety of rabbits,mice,dogs and poultry do you keep.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum ^.^


----------

